# Lower back pain after diarrhoea



## clareuk (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi everyone. I suffer from IBS-D and have diarrhea everyday. I find that after having my morning session ( my worst part of the day is the morning but I still have to take immodium daily) I get lower back ache that will last all day. I also suffer bad tummy aches and those also last all day. It isn't nice as I have to then start my day at work feeling sore. I wondered whether anyone else suffers from this lower back pain as I have since heard that this could be due to IBD rather than IBS-D. I am currently seeing a specialist and have to have a sigmoidoscopy in a few weeks so I guess that they might find out. It would be nice to hear from anyone else that suffers from this??It is right at the lower part of my back and it is linked to when I have had a particularly bad session of diarrhea. If I have a good day I don't get it. Can anyone shed any light on this for me.Thanks everyone.Claire


----------

